

I'm starting a machine learning content aggregator with Meteor. Any requests? - ChristianBundy
https://github.com/fraction/fraction/blob/master/README.md

======
ChristianBundy
I've only been working on this for a few days so far, but I wanted to get a
better feel for what you think is missing in content aggregators. I'll be
around for an hour or so – below you'll find the demo, the code, the project
blog, and the signup form for the release email. Thanks!

[http://demo.fraction.io/](http://demo.fraction.io/)

[http://code.fraction.io/](http://code.fraction.io/)

[http://blog.fraction.io/](http://blog.fraction.io/)

[http://subscribe.fraction.io/](http://subscribe.fraction.io/)

~~~
panarky
What will the machine learn?

Is it supposed to find stuff I like that looks like stuff I liked in the past?

Or will it do something more interesting?

~~~
ChristianBundy
It doesn't just base it off of things that you've liked in the past, it will
also be based off of the things that are liked by the people who liked the
same things that you liked in the past – giving you a way to find new content
_really_ easily.

------
sebastianmarkow
i guess you don't know getprismatic.com yet.

~~~
ChristianBundy
The topical content aggregator? I couldn't find any mention of machine
learning or anything related on their website.

